# Xbox 360 "Coop/Party" Spiel



## platinsd (27. Dezember 2011)

Nabend,

ihr müsst mir mal wieder aus der Schlinge helfen .
An Silvester ist ein Männerabend geplant, dafür wollte ich noch einige Party bzw. Coop Spiele für die Xbox 360 besorgen. Am besten wäre es, wenn die/das Spiel(e) auf zwei Spieler zugeschnitten wären und nicht über 30 Euro kosten.

Einfach mal ein paar Vorschläge machen, wäre sehr dankbar. 

mfg platinsd.!


----------



## ConCAD (28. Dezember 2011)

- Split Second
- Portal 2
- Street Fighter IV


----------



## 1000Foxi (5. Januar 2012)

Bomberman Live!
Kostet glaub ich 800 MS Points

EDIT: Mmmhhhh... Tja Fail!
Ich hab das Sylvester im Startpost überlesen


----------

